# Dragon Bowline



## Mike Starner (Aug 19, 2001)

How do you tie this unique knot?


----------



## Dave (Aug 19, 2001)

I have always tied it as a traditional bowline, THEN I can demonstrate the "dragon" principle


----------



## The Climber (Sep 14, 2001)

I can't believe there are no more responces to this. that joke was played on me about 7 years ago, and if it reached an obscure place like central Iowa, that long ago, I would have thought it had played out everywhere.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 14, 2001)

I heard it last summer.


----------



## Dave (Sep 15, 2001)

Hate to burst your bubble guys, but I "learned" this knot about 20 years ago from a friend of mine who was then in his sixties. He told me he learned it as a kid (1920's) It's probably not much newer than the bowline itself. Imagine Columbus giving his crew a hard time...... Thee must tie thineself in yon crow'snest with thee dragon bowline.. WHAT?... thee does not knowest thee dragon bowline? letest me showeth thee the most important of all knots...... Good thing tree workers are very serious and would never make fun of a co-worker


----------



## Stumper (May 18, 2002)

Okay. Enlighten me. I keep saying it out loud looking for a pun. I remain befuddled.


----------



## Dave (May 18, 2002)

Stumper- it's just not the same if it's explained. See if you can find an old boater or rigger to show you how it's done, although I will say I showed it to a guy last summer with lots of witnesses around and he was embarrassed enough to swat me.


----------



## Stumper (May 19, 2002)

Okay, the light is dawning. I suspect there is an anatomical aspect. I'll have to reference my copy of "Three Tracks In The Sand" by Peter Dragon.


----------



## Nickrosis (May 19, 2002)

I think now is the time were I just act like I know what's going on.
 
Nickrosis


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 19, 2002)

Nick, you can ask Wendy Wallace. She likes demonstrating the dragon bo'lin

You have the standung bo'lin
the running bo'li
and this is the dragon bo'lin


----------



## Rob Murphy (May 22, 2002)

Thanks Guys !!
I had to do a demo training session for a course called "Train small groups"
They told us to train some thing simple so I choose "the Bowline".
After reading these posts i also incorporated "The Dragon Bowline" in the session.
It worked well as as version of the running bowline!!!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 5, 2002)

i beleive Brion Toss offers a reasonable explanation in the "Rigger's Apprentice". Though it can be a handy knot, i wouldn't get the book just for this description, as the book is mostly sailing devoted in view. Though; it can round out some of your understanding of knotting knowledge and lore by the master.......


----------



## Dave (Jun 5, 2002)

I can't believe there's anything "reasonable" about the Dragon Bowline.


----------

